# Diagnostic help needed asap



## DMS1960 (Apr 18, 2017)

This is my first post here and I registered so I could hopefully get some assistance diagnosing my Red head geos. I had 7 now 6 in a 180 gallon tank that has been up and running for several years. I do 40% water changes 1-2 times a week. ammonia and nitrites always 0 and nitrates between 20-40 ( I have quite a bit of stock and am a heavy feeder as I love fat healthy fish) A couple of days ago I noticed one of my geos had what looked like a large sore on its left side. I have an ornate bichir so I figured maybe he bit him even tho I have never seen him show aggression towards any of his tank mates. Well 2 days after I noticed it he died. This morning I noticed the same type of injury? on another one in almost the same exact spot and on its left side also. I get home tonight and now another one has the same type of wound also on its left side. Its really baffling me how it is on the left side of every fish and I have no idea what it is or how to treat it. I'm afraid they are all going to be wiped out. I have attached an image of one of them. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it the whitish area? Is it fuzzy?


----------



## DMS1960 (Apr 18, 2017)

its the whitish area in front of the black marking that runs almost top to bottom. not really fuzzy. the read along the edge toward the eye looks like irritation not the normal marking. The whole white area wasn't there yesterday and in the center it appears that what ever it is has eaten through the scales. I started medicating with API general cure this evening but don't know if it will help but felt I had to do something.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks like a bacterial infection. A combination of furan 2 and kanaplex would work very well.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Looks exactly like one of my fish when I added it to my tank a long time ago. It's being chased and nipped by someone. If you think you have an idea who it is I'd move it out and see if anyone else ends up looking this way. I would also move this fish to a quarantine tank to give it time to heal. Stress plus open wounds are a bad combo.

I'm sure you know but remove any carbon from the filter before treating any meds.


----------



## DMS1960 (Apr 18, 2017)

judyok said:


> It looks like a bacterial infection. A combination of furan 2 and kanaplex would work very well.


LFS don't have these meds so I had to order them but it may be too late. I have already lost 3 of them. What ever it is it is a speedy killer and takes them out in 2 days after it shows the first signs . So far the other geos look OK an no other fish in the tank are showing any signs. Other fish are a chocolate cichlid ornate bichir senegal bichir 6 yoyo loaches some giant danios and bristle nose plecos. Tank is 180 gallon and all the occupants have been in for more than a year. I run 2 fluval fx6 filters along with a powerhead. It's baffling how whatever it is is showing up in exactly the same spot on all the effected fish. I am not seeing any aggression from any of the occupants. Carbon has been removed from the filters.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Look up bacterial infection in fish a google and see if any of the images look similar to your fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And columnaris, even though it is not fuzzy.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree with the columnaris possiblity especially since it's so virulent in your tank.


----------



## DMS1960 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. From reading it appears salt is good for treating columnaris and other things as well with no bad side effects if used correctly. So far other than the 3 fish lost none of the others are showing any signs but I think I will start a salt treatment just the same after a large water change. I will keep an eye on the loaches but from what I read they should be ok with the salt at therapeutic levels.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From experience, even strong medications were not able to cure the columnaris I had with one fish who was recovering from a severe injury.

I would definitely use the Kanaplex as soon as possible...I often order meds for overnight delivery if the illness is fast moving.


----------



## DMS1960 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well it seems to have run its course. I ended up salting the tank and lowering the temp to 77 (usually keep it close to 80).I added 15 table spoons 3 times for a total of 45. It's a 180 gallon tank. I ended up loosing 4 of the earth eaters but no other signs on any of the other fish. Been about 10 days so I have resumed my normal water change schedule of 40% weekly and will keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for the help


----------

